# Anyone know of a good store or place to buy wood in Chicago, IL area?



## mmelrod (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking to try out split wood rather than smaller lumpwood that I can buy in Home Depot or lowes. I prefer to find a place that had apple, pecan or oak split wood.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## daveomak (Apr 21, 2013)

Look for an orchard.... they have pruning wood they usually sell.....   or give away....    Dave


----------



## mmelrod (May 13, 2013)

Following up --- found a local wood guy, http://www.a1countryfirewood.com/, just outside downtown Chicago. Really nice and prices seemed reasonable.


----------

